# [SEMI_RISOLTO]come cambiare risoluzione all'avvio?

## KinG-InFeT

salve ragazzi ho una domandina da fare ...come facico a rendere la risoluzione all'avvio di gentoo (senza aspetto grafico quindi senza wm) da una risoluzione 800x600 ad una 1024x726?

----------

## Scen

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> salve ragazzi ho una domandina da fare ...come facico a rendere la risoluzione all'avvio di gentoo (senza aspetto grafico quindi senza wm) da una risoluzione 800x600 ad una 1024x726?

 

Questa guida nel Wiki non ufficiale di Gentoo può fare al caso tuo.

----------

## ciro64

Io ho fatto nel seguente modo:

ho aggiunto

```
vga=ask
```

alla riga del kernel;

Comparsa la tabella con le varie possibili risoluzioni, ho scelto 1280x1024x32, che corrisponde nel mio caso a 31b (esadecimale).

Indi, per rendere definitiva la cosa, ho sostituito vga=ask con

```
vga=0x31b
```

(per il 1024x768, dovrebbe essere vga=0x318)

----------

## KinG-InFeT

sicocme io uso lilo e non grub la cosa è la stessa? bastaaggiungere la riga

```
vga=0x318
```

???

----------

## noice

vedi qui la parte che riguarda Lilo ed il framebuffer

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10&style=printable#doc_chap3

ps. solo per curiosita', perche' non usi grub?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

xke ho sempre usato lilo anche quando ero con slackware e mi ha sempre funzionato bene quindi ho preferito lilo

quindi dovrei aggiungere nella parte append="

```
video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85
```

per avere la risoluzione maggiore?

il problema e ke ho provato molte volte ma la risoluzione rimane sempre la stessa perche?

nessuno mi aiuta?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP( è passato 1 gg = 24 ore)

----------

## noice

hai settato bene il kernel come e' indicato nella guida che ti ha linkato Scen?

posta il file di configurazione di lilo  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho provato molte volte ma la risoluzione rimane sempre la stessa perche?
> 
> 

 

forse non hai compilato i driver vesa builtin nel kernel.

oppure, se li hai compilati come moduli, non usi la initramfs di genkernel.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```

lba32

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/.map

menu-scheme=Wb

prompht

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

senza l'opzione video

----------

## noice

prova ad aggiungere

```
vga=792
```

poiche',che io sappia lilo non legge l'esadecimale

----------

## KinG-InFeT

io ho la risoluzione massima di 1024x786 va bene quel vga a 792?

----------

## noice

si 792 e' proprio la tua risoluzione

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare la risoluzione non cambia :S

----------

## noice

anche se un po' datata, vedi se ti puo' aiutare la configurazione di lilo in questa guida

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok perfetto ho optato per il rimpicciolimento del font  :Wink: 

----------

